# Emailweiterleitung extern - aber wie geht das



## RycoDePsyco (23. Jan. 2011)

Hallo, wie kann ich alle eingehenden Emails auf eine Externe Email umleiten?

Leider sind die Email: Mailbox, Weiterleitung und Catchall untereinander Verknüpft und gehen nicht korrekt.

*Soll heißen:*
Email ist eingerichtet -> z.B. info@domain.de
Catchall erwartet eine angelegte Email -> z.B. an info@domain.de

... soweit noch ok

*Aber:*
Weiterleitung geht nur mit festgelegter Email -> z.B. info@... aber nicht alle * (alle Aliase@domain.de)
Weiterleitung geht aber nicht an bereits vorhandener Email -> heißt, ist eine email mit gleichen Namen angelegt, kann keine Weiterleitung erfolgen.
Zwar ist das so ok, aber ich kann ISPConfig3 nicht sagen - alle reinkommenden emails an extern@email.de senden.

Wie könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


Vielen Dank


.


----------



## jietoh (15. Feb. 2011)

wenn ich die gui richtig interpretiere:

e-mail domain anlegen
eine weiterleitung einrichten z.B. info@... an werweisswas@gmx.de
dann ein catchall einrichten und info@ auswählen
keine mailbox etc nötig

teste mal ..


----------



## RycoDePsyco (16. Feb. 2011)

Das geht ja nicht.

1. Mailbox anlegen info@domain.de
2. Catchall anlegen zur Route an info@domain.de 
... (dies geht nur so, an externe versenden oder eigene anlegen geht nicht)
3. Mails aus Mailbox weiterleiten extern, ist einrichtbar aber nicht aktivierbar
... (Fehlermeldung: Catchall bereits auf diese Email eingerichtet)


Mache ich es anders...:
1. Weiterleitung einrichten von info@domain.de an ext. Email 
2. Will ich nun eine Mailbox einrichten kommt die Fehlermeldung das es für die Domain schon eine Weiterleitung gibt.
Fazit: ich kann nicht alle Emails erkennen die herein kommen, nur die über info@domain.de
3. Catchall geht ja nicht weil keine Mailbox vorhanden ist


*Fazit:* ich will alle eingehenden Emails auf meine seit Jahren benutzte Email ext. umleiten lassen und das Programm gibt mir keine Möglichkeit dazu.


Wen kann man denn hier mal fragen der das Programm mit überarbeitet der weiss warum es nicht geht oder was ich machen muss ??



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


.


----------



## Moestchen (16. Feb. 2011)

Von wieviel Adressen reden wir denn, die du nach extern umleiten möchtest?

EDIT:
1. In ISP einloggen,
2. Email -> Emai-Weiterleitungen,
3. Alias eintragen (der Adresse die du weiterleiten möchtest) und
4. als Ziel die externe Adresse eintragen.

Wichtig: Für die EMail-Adresse die du weiterleiten möchtest, keine Mailbox, kein Alias oder Catch-All einrichten!


----------



## RycoDePsyco (16. Feb. 2011)

Ich will einfach eine info@domain.de einrichten auf dem Server.

Nun sollen alle Emails die an den Server geleitet werden egal ob info@domain.de oder *@domain.de in diese Mailbox info@domain.de hingeleitet werden, egal was am Anfang (Alias) steht also *@domain.de.

Nun sollen alle empfangenen Emails die in info@domain.de liegen an meine externe Email weitergeleitet werden extern@t-online.de z.B.


Genau so soll es sein und es geht nicht wie gewünscht.




> EDIT:
> 1. In ISP einloggen,
> 2. Email -> Emai-Weiterleitungen,
> 3. Alias eintragen (der Adresse die du weiterleiten möchtest) und
> 4. als Ziel die externe Adresse eintragen.


Nr. 3 geht ja nicht, ich kann nur eine email eintragen, ich will aber das alle eingehenden Emails auf dem Server an die ext. Emailadresse versendet werden.

Ich will nur eine info@domain.de Adresse anlegen damit ich vom Web her die Adresse angeben möchte.

.


----------



## Moestchen (16. Feb. 2011)

Ah jetzt kann ich dir folgen.
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem auch http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3786 .
Die einzige Möglichkeit was mir momentan einfällt ist, in der Mailbox von info@ das Häckchen bei der Weiterleitung zu setzen; dann wird eine Kopie jeder Nachricht die in diese Mailbox kommt an diese Adresse weitergeleitet.

War mit meiner Lösung auch nicht ganz zufrieden, aber besser als nichts.  ;-)


Warum richtest du dir eigentlich catchall ein?
Was willst du mit EMails die nicht expliziet an dich gerichtet sind? Ist doch die Spamquelle!?
Edit: Allein gestern 
	
	



```
Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table (total: 2395)
```
.
       Soviel Zeit hätt ich gar nicht das alles zu lesen.  ;-)


----------



## jietoh (16. Feb. 2011)

mhh das habe ich nicht geschrieben...

1. e-mail domain anlegen
2. ->weiterleitung<- einrichten z.B. info@... an werweisswas@gmx.de
3. catchall einrichten und info@ auswählen

keine mailbox oder ähnliches anlegen. in der tat fällt mir auch auf das eine weiterletung bestehender mailboxen nicht geht. das sollte dann wohl auf die wunschliste.

natürlich kannst du nur eine mailadresse weiterleiten, aber da landen ja alle emails über den catchall drin.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (16. Feb. 2011)

Das mit Spam ist richtig, aber solang der noch nicht da ist, will ich dies erst einmal so machen.

Danke aber für die Hilfe.


----------

